
Ask HN: Why does searching for "cloud" on Google does not display AWS? - sairamkunala
Its kind of ironic that Google&#x27;s search results do not show Amazon Web Services, given that AWS holds 80%+ business of the cloud and still Google&#x27;s results do not show AWS when you search for &quot;cloud&quot; or &quot;cloud compute&quot;.  Not in the first 5 pages at least.<p>You get rest of the service providers and other articles about cloud linking to AWS, but not AWS.
======
QuinnyPig
Cloud Drive is on the first page for me.

The AWS landing page is result 5 for "CLoud Compute," not including the "What
is Cloud Computing" blurb that pops up and is itself an AWS link.

------
Gigablah
I'm guessing the URL doesn't contain "cloud" so it'll rank lower.

